# my dog is trying to herd us...HELP!



## sofar13 (May 27, 2009)

We have Five-oh and Shadow who are both 12 weeks old. Five-oh can handle a game of soccer with us but Shadow has a strong herding instinct. She try's to herd any one who is running with or without the ball including us and our three year old niece.

Any type of feedback would help
Thank you!

Alex and Amanda


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

First off they are German Shep*herds* I would think common sense would indicate that they WILL herd. 

At 12 weeks they are still babies. You would need to not allow her to get into the situation if you are not going to provide an outlet for their natural drives. She is too young to understand so do not have her out when others are running about and creating the situation. 

What are your plans with her? If you are not planning on giving her an outlet for her natural abilities you may all end up being miserable.


----------



## sofar13 (May 27, 2009)

i believe i did state above that i was aware of German shepherd herding instinct....this is the first gsd i ever owned that dose this to people rather than animals..i give them plenty of outlets with training, exercising playing etc. im not saying its a big issue but it has potential if i dont get on it now....would appreciate some helpful info thanks =]


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

You're right, you need to get on it now. You'll need to work with each one separately, and also work hard so that they bond more with you than each other. It will be tough having two the same age while they are growing up. I would definitely recommend working with a trainer if you don't already have one.


----------



## graciesmom (Jun 10, 2006)

Don't know if this will help or not, but our Gracie has high herding instincts. As a pup, we directed her to herd a basketball.


----------



## sofar13 (May 27, 2009)

cool right now where trying to get her to herd the soccer ball, and it works if you just sit in place and kick the ball but if i run with the ball she will go for my ankles lol


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

this ball is great:








Karlo (12 weeks tooherds it clockwise while growling and barking at it!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: bers1....would appreciate some helpful info thanks =]


Actually, there is some helpful info in that post above, you just have to dig it out. 




> Originally Posted By: AmaruqAt 12 weeks they are still babies. You would need to not allow her to get into the situation if you are not going to provide an outlet for their natural drives. She is too young to understand so do not have her out when others are running about and creating the situation.
> 
> What are your plans with her? If you are not planning on giving her an outlet for her natural abilities you may all end up being miserable.


Regarding the outlet -- what kind of training and activities do you have planned for her? How much, and what kind of training are you doing?

At 12 weeks, you won't be able to expect much, and perhaps you should expect this type of behavior from a young dog that is easily aroused. Heck, even my terrier had problems with this as a pup.

If there is a behavior that she is doing that you do not like, and she is too young yet to be trained out of it, it is your responsibility to make sure that you don't put her in a situation where she will fail. Whether that means having her in an xpen while the others are playing, and then making sure that she gets her time, or some other control measure, you have to ensure that 1) she isn't handled harshly for doing what is natural for her at this age, and 2) she really is getting an outlet for her natural instincts, more than just some play in the backyard.


----------



## sofar13 (May 27, 2009)

hey thats i a good idea! where can i get one of those balls? good looking dog by the way =] how old is he?


----------



## sofar13 (May 27, 2009)

ohh well guess i didn't dig deep enough =P......right now i just have basic training activities for her like sit, down, watch, roll over etc. and she is never handled harshly. what would you say is a good outlet for her natural instinct?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I haven't had such a pup, so I won't be much help there. But she will need time separate from the other pup. And when you start formal training, I would start with her -- socializing her might be more difficult because she might be more reactive.


----------

